# activated idea facebook pack by mistake



## TechnoBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

hello i just activated my facebook messenger pack for idea by mistake my 31 rs i gone i called cc and they told to dial *800*25# i dialed and the itz deactivated but my money was not refunded  
is there any way to get back my money


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

its very hard to get it back..there is a slight possibility as you have immediately deactivated the services..They'll just say they've filed your request for compensation, but you'll most probably never recover those Rs31.. ( unless luck favours you.)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2014)

You can only get a lesson as a recovery. Just be vigilant of pressing random strokes on the keyboard or taps on touch screen phones.

Also, you can try requesting Airtel or even trying to say you want to discontinue your number. They *might* heed to your request if you do so to retain customer.


----------



## seamon (Jul 15, 2014)

Just 31 rupees. -.-
I once lost 99 rupees due to some talkies thing on airtel. Stupid Airtel.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just 31 rupees. -.-
> I once lost 99 rupees due to some talkies thing on airtel. Stupid Airtel.


yea only 31 not a big thing but i could have just used fb messenger  i just wasted for nothing


----------



## seamon (Jul 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> yea only 31 not a big thing but i could have just used fb messenger  i just wasted for nothing



I guess you won't be seeing your 31 rupees again.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

They should really stop giving these lame services. Recently my little cousin activated a hell lot of these services on my mobile. Dunno how. :/


----------

